

Parallel.js: A javascript library for parallel computing - adambom
http://adambom.github.com/parallel.js

======
niggler
Should add a web worker polyfill like [http://code.google.com/p/fakeworker-
js/source/browse/src/jav...](http://code.google.com/p/fakeworker-
js/source/browse/src/javascript/fakeworker.js) to the live demos ...

~~~
adambom
Check out the github repo. I wrote a worker.js "polyfill" that's meant to
emulate web workers for node. I want to apply this to the browser at some
point but for now there are hard dependencies on Worker and URL.

------
itsnotvalid
Is this compatible with non-worker-ready browsers?

~~~
hughes
Doesn't look like it. Clicking "Try It" does nothing, so I guess it has no
single-threaded fallback.

------
coditor
Is there anything you can't build with javascript?

~~~
Cieplak
<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_completeness>

